# 2016 clearance markdown alerts here!



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Please guys! It always seems like I'm a day late to all the clearance deals! Lets help each other stay on top of them this year! Not all stores wait until November 1st. 

Kirklands has stuff marked down online but what little they have left in stores is marked down too. I got a $29.99 picture I've been wanting for a while now for only $12 with the 50% off clearance and also the 20% off coupon. Its the fall one with the pumpkins in the cart and the barn and the moon. 

Target has 'started the Fall food purge' as my husband put it.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Kroger has started marking items 40% off in store. Not the candy, but some of the props and costume stuff like masks and wigs and little things. They do carry pose and stay skeletons too, but not sure if they're included in the discount?


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Walgreens has stuff on sale too. The skeletons are 29.99. I used my points and picked one up for $10.00.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

They are starting early this year. I don't think there will be anything left to buy on November 1.


----------



## bingo666 (Sep 19, 2013)

World Market has a lot of markdowns, CVS is 33% off, picked up a howling wolf skellie for $20


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Michaels has started clearancing out already too....


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

anything online yet?everything is wiped out at several stores I norm get from online.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

pottery barn has this for 39.99 now .....unfortunately I paid full price


----------



## LurkerNDdark (Sep 9, 2010)

It's beautiful. I can see why you bought it, and just as well that you did, since it might have sold out.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Home Depot online has marked down a few large props by 30%. Also noticed some of the Gemmy spotlights on markdown. Didn't look further. And if you signed up and are getting their emails look for one today with a $10 off $100 or over purchase with pick up in a store (store has to have stock of the item or the order can't be placed).


Grandinroad has been having a 50% off sale on some of their halloween. Discount on some already reduced prices.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

bingo666 said:


> World Market has a lot of markdowns, CVS is 33% off, picked up a howling wolf skellie for $20


Oh no...I was afraid I was waiting to long for World Market...dang it! They're just so far away from my house it's hard to get there...I was planning on going there tomorrow or Friday...I hope they have stuff left


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

Also.at CVS right now, the spot lights are actually 50% off (while the other Halloween items are still only 33%...but that sale ends Saturday, so who knows if it will all go 50% by Sunday before Halloween)


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

I picked up a few more Pose-N-Stay skeletons at CVS at the 33% markdown....couldn't resist.


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

Great thread, I love getting stuff on clearance


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

Some items are 33% while others are now 50%. Never hurts to check. 
However, don't go in looking for the clown figures. We've been instructed to remove them from shelves today. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Big Lots has been discounting items. I was in there the other day, and I highly recommend the Pumpkin Ginger candle they have. Regularly $5, you can get the large candles for $3.75 now, a great deal. They also have the wax melts. This is a strong scented one, definitely fitting for fall and Halloween.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Not sure what everyone's LOWES is doing yet as far as clearance, but one of mine (SJ, CA Cottle) apparently had started their 50% off before I got there two days ago. But that was OK kind of because they were already doing 75% off! Not much left then but I did pick up 7 of the Fire & Ice spotlights for 4.05 each. Bought 6 of the red/orange which is my favorite color and also the last green/orange one they had. They had quite a lot of the red/orange and purple/red ones left. They had a few of the inflatables left (darth vader, minion and pumpkin). _Website said they had the Stay-Puft but they didn't._ Said it sold a week before and it was still listed available (so don't necessarily believe their inventory count--Home Depot does a better job). And as of today it's still listed on the website in error as being there. 

I went back the next day on Thurs, thinking maybe I would pick up a purple spot after all but _all_ their lighting was sold. Not surprised at 75%. Very little left, several of the Minon and Vader inflatables in boxes (displays were gone), craft pumpkins and decor pumpkins, and mats as I recall.

I thought maybe another location (SJ Gilroy) would have the green Fire & Ice on sale but found out they hadn't even started their 50% off clearance. Told it was at the discretion of the manager and told they might mark halloween down on Friday. So after the down pouring rain this morning decided to try my luck. 50% had started and while not much was left, decided to grab a few of the green Fire & Ice spots at the 50% price (10.00). The best thing they had IMO was the Faux Flame Tree (down to 45.00). They had 4 left so grabbed one. Figured it would go with a forest theme one year along with the scarier face and hands tree props that I bought from Buy Costumes last year (something for all age groups ) . This was at 1pm today. They had about a dozen each of the Fire & Ice red, green, and purple spots. Other items include Pumpkins (vine and craft and decor), 3 lighted pumpkin marquees, 4 inflatable pumpkin stacks, and a demo black LED spooky tree. That was it pretty much. Think there were door mats and banners too, maybe some window gels. I'm sure the Faux Flame Trees will be gone today. They're showing 2 online for that location right now so if you live nearby and want one I'd order online to secure it. Today was the first day the Faux Flame Tree went on sale online for 50%.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

kmeyer1313 said:


> Michaels has started clearancing out already too....


Yeah, all fall and Halloween is 70% off right now


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Time for another trip to Target! I was just there 2 days ago and none of the Halloween was discounted.....they just had a $5 off $30 coupon on any Halloween purchase. I have been wanting that sisal lighted reaper and ghost but they have been unavailable online. I'm hoping I can get them to sell me the store display!


----------



## Dinobuzz (Oct 12, 2015)

HomeSense (Canada) by me had HW stuff 50% staring last Monday & on Friday, they marked the stuff further down (all individually priced)... I got one of those sweet large witch ('ragdoll' like) for $10 (reg, $35).


----------



## Reload (Aug 23, 2015)

maggiesvineyard said:


> Time for another trip to Target! I was just there 2 days ago and none of the Halloween was discounted.....they just had a $5 off $30 coupon on any Halloween purchase. I have been wanting that sisal lighted reaper and ghost but they have been unavailable online. I'm hoping I can get them to sell me the store display!


Visited Target last night and everything was still regular priced. Plenty of decorations sitting on the shelves at full price. Saw plenty I wanted but felt the value was closer to 50% -60% of retail so if it doesn't drop by at least that much they can keep it.

CVS was 33% off and I went ahead and purchased a couple pose and stays. Really wanted to see if it dropped more during the weekend but didn't want to chance inventory being gone.

Michaels - 70% off and inventory was reduced to almost nothing. Found 4 of the larger styro grave markers crammed on a bottom shelf and bought all of them...$4.97 each. 

Kroger - they had signs posted on the shelves saying 40% off and then they had the price tags on some decorations that were 50% of retail. I was so hoping I stumbled on a 40% off of a 50% off deal. I was about to buy them out of everything. LOL Had a great store clerk help me check pricing and everything was ringing up to the 50% off retail price. Was able to pick up 5 bag of bones for $5ish each.


----------



## hermit4099 (Sep 16, 2006)

Went to Lowes and got 2 of the red and orange swirl lights. And I also went to Home Depot and pickup 2 of the screw in flicker bulbs and the projection light. The Target in my area still had retail prices on their Halloween decorations. I did get some of the small mice skeletons from Grandin Road. They had a 50% deal off the sale price. So I got them for $1.50 each.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Home Depot online has taken further markdowns on things recently lowered like Reanimated monster. Now $74.50. They've also included props not marked down recently so more to chose from on clearance now. Worth your look. The HD in San Jose I went to to pick up my Reanimated earlier in the week was definitely scaling back and both my HDs and Lowes had Xmas out in a big way. My 2 Lowes were nearly bare.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Any word on K-Mart. I want a wolfie when on sale. Waiting for Walgreens to have a sale so I can pic up a few more posable skellies. Right now they are $40 and want to pick up two more when they hit $20 each. But being as Halloween is tomorrow I guess I can wait a few days. OMG Halloween is tomorrow.


----------



## panampia (Sep 16, 2009)

Does Home Goods stuff ever go on sale? We have 3 stores in my city, but they are all about 30 min away, so rather than waste time and gas I thought you all may know?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Grandinroad has a Halloween Day sale, 1 day only. 31%, code OCT31.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Target has 30% off all Halloween decor, costumes and "select" candy today only through the Cartwheel app.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

panampia said:


> Does Home Goods stuff ever go on sale? We have 3 stores in my city, but they are all about 30 min away, so rather than waste time and gas I thought you all may know?


my home goods had all remaining Halloween at 50% off when i was there on Friday.


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

wickedwillingwench said:


> my home goods had all remaining Halloween at 50% off when i was there on Friday.


Thanks, I was wondering about this myself. There was a large pumpkin I wanted. No big deal if it's gone but nice if it's still there.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

I picked up the animated jumping spider for $30 (regularly $60) at Home Depot just now. Now to get it assembled and in the yard after work before trick or treaters show up. They had quite a few odds and ends and a decent selection of full-size stuff, many marked down to 50% or lower.


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

Was in Home Depot yesterday and Saturday. Not too much left, but nothing was on clearance yet. Was hoping to snag some fire and ice lights. They still had quiet a few in stock so hopefully I can get lucky tomorrow!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Needed to stop in to CVS today and they had what's left of their halloween on 50% off sale. Wasn't looking for anything but walked past a few of those talking candle sticks and group of dripping candles and gave in. 

I received an email from Spirit Halloween about their 50% off clearance sale. Their website says stores will be open Today and Wednesday from 10am - 7pm but that probably depends on the store based on my past experience with stores in my area.


----------



## Bringer of Doom (Aug 24, 2016)

Don't know if any of you have ever used the Oriental Trading Company but they have most of their Halloween stuff on sale now. I used to buy from them when we lived in the old neighborhood and actually got Tots.

http://www.orientaltrading.com/holidays/halloween-a1-550760.fltr


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Home Depot does have most of their Halloween on clearance, but things like the projector are NOT. They said because there is also Christmas stuff on there, that they don't consider it Halloween enough to clearance. 

My location had lots of fire/ice/time tunnel, phantasm (?) versions of the lights, lots of JoLs, some smaller inflatables and a few witches and pirate skeletons that have the motion trigger, sound activated vultures, jumping spiders (were $30, now $15), etc...

Pier 1 has all Halloween left at 50% off. Some cute things too but the stores are pretty sparse - check online if you like their type of decor.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Was hoping to get the horse skelly at HD alas it's discounted but none available within 100 miles of me.... hope they have them again next year... better yet I hope costco has it next year. 

Pickings were a little slim everywhere I went yesterday for the after sales... Target NOTHING.. Home Depot a few lights... Party City here doesn't do any discount. the best was World Market they still have a number of the Frankenstein pillows and plates... Bummer is I got most of what I wanted from them only to find today they are online even cheaper... GRRRRR.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> ....Party City here doesn't do any discount....



I got an email from Party City today that shows a bit more than what's on their website:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Party City's sister store, Halloween City, email says 50% off all decorations & props and 30% off all costumes and accessories. Last day of business 11/3.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Was hoping to get the horse skelly at HD alas it's discounted but none available within 100 miles of me....


I heard a few people say that they wanted to get one on sale after Halloween but never held out any hope for them. They actually sold on ebay for as high as $1,000.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Picked up two pumpkin fogger stacks from HD shipped to store! YAY!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

HUMMM Party City has a sale.... must not be in store I drove past my local one everything was boxed up and cleared out on Nov 1... the clerk who had been there over 16 years told me point blank we NEVER have an after Halloween sale EVER....


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Home Depot had 50% off, but wasn't advertised that way only changed out the price tags. Lots of lights, projections, skulls, and some larger props left. I scooped up a buggy full of skulls and chains. I'll go back tonight to see what's left.
Lowes had some flags, Star Wars, and a creepy tree stump.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> HUMMM Party City has a sale.... must not be in store I drove past my local one everything was boxed up and cleared out on Nov 1... the clerk who had been there over 16 years told me point blank we NEVER have an after Halloween sale EVER....


Hmmm sounds like maybe the store mgr might not want to do a clearance sale to me. Maybe that eats into his sales figures so doesn't do it?? As you can see from what they sent me the 40% off sale applies both in-store and online. If you care, I'd show them the above and/or call corporate for a definitive answer, but probably a non-issue for them now since stuff got pulled. Target in my area is super quick to pull stuff to the backroom. Both Walgreen and CVS had reduced halloween but stuff, and some good stuff was left still...saw skeletons, a witch with orb, some butlers etc were at one CVS. One Lowes started sale and then clearance like a week earlier than the other but by halloween nothing really left. 

I know corporate has some edict on this stuff but not sure how much is left up to the individual store manager. Smaller stores I suppose run the risk of low $ volume, not looking profitable compared to others and shut down.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Lowe's has a bunch of stuff marked down to 75% off, so I _thought_ that I got a great deal on the inflatable Stay-Puft Marshmallow Man, plus a tree greeter, but both my orders were cancelled 15 minutes after I placed them due to the website not accurately reflecting stock status.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Forhekset said:


> Lowe's has a bunch of stuff marked down to 75% off, so I _thought_ that I got a great deal on the inflatable Stay-Puft Marshmallow Man, plus a tree greeter, but both my orders were cancelled 15 minutes after I placed them due to the website not accurately reflecting stock status.



Pretty disappointing isn't it? One of my Lowes location was showing stock in inflatables about a week or so before Halloween. They even said they had the Stay-Puft. I went into that store and they had sold out of them I was told a week before I was even there. No one was picking up the phone so I could check on the status of a few things before driving there or placing an order. So I had driven there to see what was left and no one at Lowes had updated their inventory count in who knows how long. When I showed them the app status they didn't really seem to care. I think of it as their way to get people to come into the store or online to get you to provide your info to them for marketing. Last year I set up an account to buy something on sale only to get a similar cancellation notice later that day. I wouldn't have set up an account if I knew the merchandise wasn't available. 

I just _now_ checked that same store location and they are _still showing_ they have the Stay-Puft in stock! That is just so wrong from a customer standpoint. Two weeks or more and they can't update? In fact I just checked that location for their Gemmy Fire and Ice and they show stock in them too and I know for a fact those are sold out too as I went in to buy some a week ago.

Home Depot is SO much better at updating their inventory count. I've looked at stock count online there on their HomeAccents branded Gemmy spotlights for example, gone in and bought a few and that same day seen the count decrease online. Use to prefer Lowes, which is further away from me, over Home Depot but no longer. Wasted my time too my times.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Pretty disappointing isn't it? One of my Lowes was showing stock in inflatables about a week or so before Halloween. They even said they had the Stay-Puft. I was in that store and they had sold out of them I was told a week before I was even there. No one updated their inventory count and when I showed them the app status they didn't really seem to care. I think of it as their way to get people to come into the store or online get you to provide your info to them for marketing. Last year I set up an account to buy something on sale only to get a similar cancellation notice later that day. I wouldn't have set up an account if I knew the merchandise wasn't available.
> 
> I just _now_ checked that store and they are _still showing_ they have the Stay-Puft in stock! That is just so wrong from a customer standpoint. Two weeks or more and they can't update? Home Depot is SO much better at updating their inventory count.


I agree GoS, HD is way better. I really don't like Lowe's in general, but they do have some nice items and good sales from time to time. One of the people who called me to tell me that my order was cancelled told me "it takes 24 hours for our website to update stock status". What she didn't know is that I've been down this road before...I bet you anything next week it will still say that they have those items in stock.


----------



## CrystalRose (Jan 17, 2013)

Forhekset said:


> Lowe's has a bunch of stuff marked down to 75% off, so I _thought_ that I got a great deal on the inflatable Stay-Puft Marshmallow Man, plus a tree greeter, but both my orders were cancelled 15 minutes after I placed them due to the website not accurately reflecting stock status.


I had the same problem with Lowes last year.


----------



## Dyne (Sep 25, 2013)

Kroger is on 70% off today. I picked up three buzzard skeletons, several masks, and two Gemmy fire and ice lights (purple and orange), plus a Beagle Bonez for my stepmother.


----------

